# The Jimmy Clausen Appreciation thread



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I suppose it is time to thank Jimmy Clausen. If he had not been one of the worst starting quarterbacks in NFL history we would not now have Cam Newton. I guess Matt Moore should get a shout out as well for completely falling off the map and then getting hurt instead of establishing himself as a real starting QB. Of course it took a real team effort to suck as badly as we did last year, so thanks to all involved.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

lol can't forget about the one week transformation from stay at home dad to starter..... Brian St. Pierre.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

And maybe some team desperate for a young QB, but misses out on Luck, Griffin, and Jones will offer us a a 3rd or 4th rounder for him too. Which would mean he basically netted us both Cam and Olsen. Thanks for being so bad Jimmy, you helped turn this franchise around and made the rebuilding process way shorter than it had any right to be.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://www.charlotteobserver.com/2012/02/26/3046190/clausens-time-might-not-be-done.html

Clausen gets a 923000$ bonus if he's still on the roster next month. I would guess that means he is gone before then. If someone wants the first pick in the 2013 NFL draft they should make us an offer.


----------

